# Mama and kids on a nice fall morning



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## cowgirlboergoats (Apr 29, 2012)

Aww l, I can wait for our kids to be born now. 5 more months


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awww how sweet they are  I love Mama's face , she is so pretty .
Babies are adorable , love the little black one , lol. The other one looks like a Mama mini me


----------



## BoulderOaks (Sep 24, 2014)

Beautiful doe and beautiful kids! I like the black one.


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks you all❤ they are our first born babies. 
Five more months?! I remember when that seemed like forever to me. Soon you'll be cuddling your new babies! The little black bucking is a hoot. So full of himself! I raise mama from one month old and the little girl looks just like her. Except more color. Her moms one of my favorites too. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

hlala: them kids are are SO STINKIN' CUTE!!!


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

I like to sit and watch them. I'm getting nothing done in the house. And my windows overlook their pen. Oh well....



Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

That momma is beautiful! Love her look.


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Dayna said:


> That momma is beautiful! Love her look.


Thank you she is a sweet girl too.

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## PeacefulAcresFarmNH (Sep 29, 2014)

Great picture


----------

